# cory eggs?



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

I checked my 20L this morning and found a bunch of eggs everywhere. At first I thought it might be snail eggs, but I did some googling and I think I accidentally bred my cories haha

should I just leave them in the aquarium and see what happens? (probably they get sucked up by the filter if they hatch or the betta eats them) I've never bred any fish purposefully or accidentally before so I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

IMO I would just leave them. Most fry can avoid filters and things; if you want to be safe you can put a sponge over the intake of the filter and buffer the flow down.

(Also, yes. cory eggs. :3)


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

The leaf the majority of the eggs are on is actually right next to the filter lmao but I will get a sponge and see how it goes


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

I used to breed (or rather my mother used to) some fish, and she'd always put the fry into these little homemade nets she made. We'd lose some of course, but it would keep the adults or the filter from getting them.


----------



## poisonousgiraffe (Jan 24, 2018)

The eggs are still there, none of them appear to have fungused which is surprising to me, since I've been having problems keeping the water clear in that tank (new plants melting/regrowing mostly). There are fewer of them than there were the first day, possibly because they became snacks, but it could be that some started hatching this evening. this is pretty exciting, maybe I'll see some tiny cories soon  

I added an extra sponge filter to the tank for more bio filtration and I'm going to keep a close eye on the water parameters. tiny fry probably won't mess the tank up too much, but it's probably better to be slightly paranoid about water quality anyway.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

My cories in the 33g planted tank have been laying eggs for months now. I never did anything with the eggs, just let them be. But yesterday I found two tiny panda babies!  

I better check the external canister filter too, hope none are stuck in there.


----------

